# PILATUS PC.9



## Ron Handgraaf (Jul 27, 2007)

A beautiful manual for the Pilatus PC.9 as used by the Royal Australian Air Force.
This Swiss trainer is also in use with the USAF as Raytheon T-6A Texan II.

Regards

Ron

Pilatus PC.9


----------



## mastoras (Jul 27, 2007)

Great post Ron!!!Thanks!


----------

